# Question: How do I root the dx OTA without a windows computer



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I cant seem to find a way to root my droid x running the GB OTA without a windows computer? Please help.
My computer runs Ubuntu


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

There is currently no way to root the OTA. Your best bet is to SBF back to .340 and upgrade via the TBH two-part .596 installation.


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ash is correct, OTA is un-rootable. If you want rootz, SBF is the way to go.

We can help ya do it if your unfamiliar.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

cjcross22 said:


> Ash is correct, OTA is un-rootable. If you want rootz, SBF is the way to go.
> 
> We can help ya do it if your unfamiliar.


sbf isnt the way to go...cus the .sbf isnt rooted either...u need to use the .zips google droid x 4.3.596 and ull find the .zips


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

He meant SBF to froyo then root and then flash the files for prerooted gingerbread.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Also for sbf with a linux computer

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-rs-guides/18517-linux-sbf-tool.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

::Facepalm:: me dummy my bad


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> I cant seem to find a way to root my droid x running the GB OTA without a windows computer? Please help.
> My computer runs Ubuntu


Update? Did ya get it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> sbf isnt the way to go...cus the .sbf isnt rooted either...u need to use the .zips google droid x 4.3.596 and ull find the .zips


Do research first. *Yes *you can SBF back to Froyo, z4root it, install droid2bootstrap install the 2 zips provided from MDW Part's I and II .. and that will get you .596 rooted...

This isnt a bash btw.. Just trying to make sure no misinformation is given... I see where your confusion was SyNiK4l. U were thinking of the gingerbread SBF I assume yes>?


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> sbf isnt the way to go...cus the .sbf isnt rooted either...u need to use the .zips google droid x 4.3.596 and ull find the .zips


lol ya I guess I should of been more clear and stated the whole process


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for late response, thanks for all of the help! i rooted and am ready for cm7


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

Ubuntu to SBF check this out .
Its a breeze to get to .340 with linux..

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

Thanks to 1KDS


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad you got up to date, now time to play the waitin..g game with us.


----------

